# Can be shipped LiFePO4 by USPS Priority Mail?



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

http://pe.usps.com/text/pub52/pub52c6_003.htm

not if each battery has above 1.5grams of lithium, no more than 3 batteries and must be labeled as containing lithium batteries. Otherwise it has to go UPS.

It sounds like Foxpower has been shipping illegally. If he's been shipping batteries without UN testing done, he's liable for some heavy fines.


----------



## iLiFePO4 (Aug 10, 2010)

How many grams of Lithium contains one TS-LYP90AHA cell? Does anybody know?


Ingredient (Composition percentage of main material)
http://www.thunder-sky.com/technical_en.asp?id=345&typeid=81&orderby=1

Lic = 16% in grams is 0,16 * 3000 gr (TS-LYP90AHA) = 480 gr?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Wait, how do you know they meet UN requirements then? Have you paid for the actual testing? You can't just "do it yourself" and expect that to be acceptable. It has to be done by an authorized body.

If you want to know how much its got in there, ask Thundersky. They might have the UN testing packet, if any UN testing was done.


----------



## iLiFePO4 (Aug 10, 2010)

Look at my first post http://www.thunder-sky.com/technical_en.asp?typeid=125.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

oops, missed that.

Then you should be fine, as long as the amount isn't over the amount allowed.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

iLiFePO4 said:


> So can we ship LiFePO4 cells by USPS in Europe or not?


I don't think the United States Postal Service operates in Europe?


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

> I don't think the United States Postal Service operates in Europe?


That's correct. DHL does.


----------

